

Ask HN: Is this idea worth pursuing? - meecube

Hi,<p>At work we use 3 different web applications - one to manage payrolls and HR, an application to manage inventory and one to manage our client relationships. Each of these applications is standalone, hence when a user wishes to change their details, a person in HR must make the changes 3 times. As you can imagine, this becomes quite tedious and leaves room for entry error.<p>I wrote an application using Python and Django that allows the HR staff to enter the details once, and update all applications accordingly (and they love it). I have written it in such a way that with some work, it will be easy for an employee of any company (with granted access) to also setup this software for their system.<p>Do you think it is worth putting the extra effort in to be able to release this to the public, or has this done before and will be pretty redundant?<p>Thanks
======
67726e
Well you may not be able to release it. You wrote something for your office,
so I'm guessing you did it on company time? Depending on what kind of
agreements you signed when you were hired, you may not have the rights to
release it. I would definitely make sure you are in the legal clear before
releasing anything like this.

------
muriithi
How common are the three apps? There would be a market if they are pretty
common.

~~~
meecube
The apps we are using at common but as to whether they would usually be used
in conjunction with one another, I am not sure. I was more planning on aiming
this at to so configurable that the system could be used in conjunction with
any software (there would of course be limits to this though).

